# Relocation to Sydney, Advice needed



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

I'll relocating to Sydney from Singapore as a part of new job scope.
My firm is based on North Ryde area and was wondering which location will be good for a family to stay in.
I am looking from different perspective like budget (up to $600 a week), amenities, easy transport and above all safe place.
Also after searching through net found out most of places for rental are unfurnished, so how easy is to get things in to new place, I mean roughly how much it cost and which places to go for to find it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ricky200276, 

Welcome to the forum. 

There is a 'Cost of Living' sticky thread towards the top of the forum with a spreadsheet on the first post which may help with costs. Also the other sticky posts will help where to get things etc. 

For areas try some of the property links in the 'PLEASE READ...' post. 

Also try a search on this forum since others have asked about questions in Sydney and that may help. Our mod who lives in Sydney isn't around at the moment otherwise he would be offering personal experience - a few other members may respond with their personal experience - sorry I don't have any....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

anybody?????
Also I was wondering how to travel from Strathfield to north ryde


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

ricky200276 said:


> anybody?????
> Also I was wondering how to travel from Strathfield to north ryde


Trains or buses will get you close to where you need to go. Chatswood is nice, Pymble is very nice (Hugh Jackman has a house there), Turramurra, Lindfield, Gordon, Killara, Warrawee, Wahroonga, Waitara and Hornsby are all on train lines to Strathfield and are reasonable to rent. Beecroft, Normanhurst, Thornleigh, epping and Pennant Hills are on the other train line going to Strathfield. They are also next to North Ryde...  Most of them are very quiet and leafy suburbs.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Chefman for your reply....

Any idea how's rental market in the month of october..


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

We looked for a place the last week of September. We found one in about a week, maybe two.


----------



## zoomac (Jul 11, 2010)

would that be Optus by chance? - Pymble, Gordon, Tarramarra are all very nice family suburban locaitons with good schools. The beachs are great but your commute is an hour, and no public transport. If you want water, the lower north shore is nice Greenwich, Neutral Bay Cremorne, Middle Harbour.



ricky200276 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll relocating to Sydney from Singapore as a part of new job scope.
> My firm is based on North Ryde area and was wondering which location will be good for a family to stay in.
> ...


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions here...How's Chatswood for a family?
Are rentals too high in this area...


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

ricky200276 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions here...How's Chatswood for a family?
> Are rentals too high in this area...


Not too bad. It's not the best but it is very central and has some nice areas. I'd look at others first. I'll PM you two links to the two big real estate sites that people use.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Chefman, What places do you recommed for a nice and friendly neighbourhood where you can live with a family. My office will be located at North Ryde so I am also looking from travel perspect. Didn't expect travel to be more than 20mins...


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty minutes? That's tough. Lane Cove or Pymble but they take a bit longer. You can probably get to North Ryde in 20 minutes from Lane Cove depending on traffic.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

How about through train?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Have a look at the Hills District.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Aussiejock said:


> Have a look at the Hills District.


I don't see this place in the city rail network. 
Is this by different name on therail network map?


----------



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

hi Ricky,

We're from Singapore too, planning a move sometime Sept/Oct this year!

We're looking at the Epping/Eastwood/Ryde area. Hubby's job is at the Rocks area though.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Flioe...

Good to hear that there's someone else is relocating to Sydney around same time..
We haven't finalized location yet...taking feedback from people here in site...
Let's be in touch ...


----------



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

yup.. would PM you, except that it seems i havent been in this forum long enuf to send a PM! geez. Do send me one!

K - > :focus:




ricky200276 said:


> Hi Flioe...
> 
> Good to hear that there's someone else is relocating to Sydney around same time..
> We haven't finalized location yet...taking feedback from people here in site...
> Let's be in touch ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Flioe said:


> yup.. would PM you, except that it seems i havent been in this forum long enuf to send a PM! geez. Do send me one!
> 
> K - > :focus:


The point is that this is a forum and enables people to read each others questions and responses. If people simply PM each other then it doesnt really make for interesting reading for others

Jo x


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

ricky200276 said:


> I don't see this place in the city rail network.
> Is this by different name on therail network map?


The Hills District covers many suburbs. eg Castle Hill, Baulkham Hills, Northmead, Winston Hills, Kellyville etc etc etc. There is not a trainline, you can get an express bus to the city, you have to drive to Seven Hills, Epping, Pennant Hills, Toongabbie etc if you want a train. It is however a very good family area.


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

My Aunt and Uncle live at Castle Hill. It is very nice but it misses the train lines. So unless you want to drive or catch a bus... Having said that though, the buses are good, it's a short drive and a great area!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

I would say that Epping, Eastwood, Beecroft, Pennant Hills, Carlingford and even Lane Cove are all close by. Buses run frequently along Epping road. It is better to get an apartment in summer when students studying at Macquarie University are on their summer holidays and as a result there are more vacancies.


----------

